# Monets Garden Aire



## winks (Mar 16, 2018)

Anyone have experience of the aire at Giverny.

I expect it will be busy all the time but it is very handy not only for the gardens but to get into Paris by rail.

Cheers

H


----------



## dalspa (Mar 16, 2018)

We stayed there about three years ago, in the Spring. Busy but not heaving. You drive through the car/bus park to get to the motorhome parking area. I think there was barrier which was closed in the evening, so if intending to arrive late then check times. A good stopover and visit. We were amazed at the number of people (Japanese tourists) pouring off the coaches at 9.0am the next morning.
David.


----------



## colinm (Mar 16, 2018)

A slight aside, there's also an aire at Versailles which is open in summer, we've stayed there to visit the gardens/palace, but I would imagine it's also handy for Paris.


----------



## witzend (Mar 16, 2018)

winks said:


> Anyone have experience of the aire at Giverny.  H



Claude Monet's garden at Giverny 

 Google View

Monets Garden 49.073569  1.530215  free grass parking OK to over night no services tip if visiting house and gardens pre buy your ticket the evening before you visit then next morning you can enter at group entrance down by road queues can be long to purchase tickets in morning.  In village a stationary engine museum and memorial to a bomber crew who crashed there and are buried in the nr by cemetery Prebuy ticket on line or at main entrance then enter next morning at ticket entrance


----------



## oppy (Mar 16, 2018)

Sue and I stopped there in May last year and it was fine, in fact we will be there again sometime next week as we amble over to the Somme. The gate is locked from 8pm to 8am and there's an underpass in to the village. It is on grass but it is reinforced though. As an aside, there were 3 coach loads of Japanese tourists waiting at the gate by opening time


----------



## pamjon (Mar 16, 2018)

*Monets Garden*

We have been there. There seemed to be plenty of space on the aire. Although as already said there are no services. The house and gardens are well worth a visit but I thought the art gallery just down from the house was a total waste of money. You can take photos inside the house but  with no flash.
Enjoy. pj


----------



## winks (Mar 16, 2018)

Tickets for the tunnel and Giverny booked and payed for in the last half hour.

Aiming to arrive early evening at the aire and maybe stay two nights.

Going to have a butchers at Versailles next. Thanks for the help folks:bow:

Cheers

H


----------



## oppy (Mar 16, 2018)

winks said:


> Tickets for the tunnel and Giverny booked and payed for in the last half hour.
> 
> Aiming to arrive early evening at the aire and maybe stay two nights.
> 
> ...



When are you coming over?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 16, 2018)

We are thinking of calling in there on the way to Château de Chambord next month       :dance:


----------



## winks (Mar 16, 2018)

oppy said:


> When are you coming over?


 Nice trip planned Peter.

Leave here 11th April, Highclere Castle for the boss' birthday on the 12th and a bit of a look round darn sarf before the tunnel on the 19th. A visit to Claude's wee garden 20th, possible mooch around Versailles during the next couple of days then busking it down to Barcelona for the Spanish Grand Prix. Leave Barcelona the Monday after the race and back on the tunnel trip the following Friday. Birmingham Symphony concert on the Sunday and back to the grim North sometime after that.:camper:

Cheers

H


----------



## winks (Mar 16, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> We are thinking of calling in there on the way to Château de Chambord next month       :dance:



Just had a peep at that Graham.

Could be added to the itinerary.

Cheers

H


----------



## oppy (Mar 16, 2018)

winks said:


> Just had a peep at that Graham.
> 
> Could be added to the itinerary.
> 
> ...



YouTube


----------



## Val54 (Mar 16, 2018)

When you enter go straight for the underpass which is actually behind you when you stand at the ticket office. If you do this at opening time you will have a fighting chance of seeing the pond garden before the Japanese are three or four deep with iPads held aloft. Do the house and the rest of the garden after. Last time we were there, 4 or 5 coaches were already waiting to disgorge passengers at first entry time.
Dave



winks said:


> Anyone have experience of the aire at Giverny.
> 
> I expect it will be busy all the time but it is very handy not only for the gardens but to get into Paris by rail.
> 
> ...


----------



## winks (Mar 17, 2018)

*Château de Chambord*

Open dated tickets for this place are €13 and available online :dance:

Cheers

H


----------

